# Refilling CO2 Tank



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I normally go to my local hydroponics store to get my 10lb CO2 tank refilled. They always end up taking an extra day or two because they're a bunch of lazy stoners and can't manage to take my tank to where ever they get it filled and back within 2 days. 

So I've been looking at other places to get it filled. I came across a guy who will come to my house to fill my tank, but he says he only has fire extinguisher CO2. He said his CO2 comes out looking like snow. Whenever I open a new tank quickly to clear the line it comes out clear. He thought that maybe he didn't have the right stuff. 

Are there different kinds of CO2? Does anyone else get their tanks filled by people who also fill fire extinguishers?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

If he means when he uses an extinguisher...it's probably because when CO2 expands rapidly is will get VERY cold and can frost so it will look like snow when it comes out. Especially if some of the liquid comes out with the escaping gas. It's common when playing paintball when rapid firing or playing in the cold if the tank doesn't have an anti-siphon tube installed or the marker doesn't have an expansion chamber to allow the CO2 to fully expand into gas. If some liquid gets into the marker it will shoot some "snow" out of the barrel. 

So I doubt it's anything different. In fact, I've seen folks use CO2 fire extinguishers as their tank for aquarium use. That's not to say that it isn't filled with CO2 from somewhere else.


----------



## changaroo (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes a fire-house/station should be able to fill your tank, if not... Try searching for a local airgas, they should do a bottle swap at the minimum. If you want to keep your current bottle you may have to find a main branch.


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

I generally go to wherever you can get kegs of beer, a beer distributor here in the states. They will be able to either swap it out with a full one, or hunt a little more and some distributors will actually fill your tank there for you. Good luck!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MCFC said:


> Are there different kinds of CO2? Does anyone else get their tanks filled by people who also fill fire extinguishers?


Yes, and re-purposed CO2 cylinders as well..


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I think that there is some form of " food grade" Co2 but it matters so little that I've never checked. I think the bottles for soda and beer like used at Burger King, etc. are cleaned/ treated a bit better than those used by welders. Maybe that is just wishful thinking as I see welders do some pretty gross things!! One of the spots I always check when shopping for tanks is the restaurant closeout/salvage place. My plants don't care if the CO2 comes out of a red Coke or blue Pepsi tank!

An added bit of totally unchecked/unverified info for those who wonder? I did quick look and found this:
https://www.co2meter.com/blogs/news/16831989-why-the-grade-of-co2-gas-you-are-using-is-important


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

So the general consensus is that it's OK to get my CO2 tank filled by the guy who does fire extinguishers?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes. I just make it a combo decision. of price, distance, and when they are open. I currently drive a few miles further as they have told me not to worry about the hydro test as they take care of it when needed. I swap tanks as that is just one small expense ($25-40?) not to having coming.


----------



## crisp330 (Dec 1, 2011)

I use a local beer brewing supply shop. They fill it on-site as I wait, takes just a few minutes and I'm done. Might want to see if you have one of those nearby, or anything else that deals with kegs, kegerators, etc.

I have an LFS that also does it but they're worthless, always had issues filling it and/or were out of CO2, etc.


----------

